# Nil-the-Frogg, 5000 posts strong!



## LMorland

Cher N-t-F,

I joined the Forum one week after you -- _mais quelle différence !  _No wonder you were anointed Moderator while still so (relatively) young!  

Maybe you should draw a new Avatar, this one of the little froggy wearing a crown?  Here's an idea of what might happen if you do! 

I offer you congratulations on your 5000 post ...  _avant que le *Modeste Crapaud *ne devienne trop modeste pour accepter d'être féliciter sur son 6 000ème fil !

_Laura


----------



## DearPrudence

Félicitations, Nil. Tu deviens dur à suivre !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ah! Pas d'inquiétude, Laura. Je suis un modeste crapaud, mais pas un crapaud modeste  Et quelle merveilleuse idée! Il me faut absolument une couronne!!! Ça tombe bien, c'est bientôt la Chandeleur... Mais que vois-je? 1000 posts tout ronds? 

Eh oui, DP, mais plus dure sera la chute...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Félicitations cher Nil, et merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide que tu nous offres.
Congratulations dear Nil and thanks a lot for all the help you provide us!

Cristina


----------



## nichec

5000 frogs 

Wait, I am still trying to figure out what it would look like to have 5000 frogs gather around 

See, the problem is, with 5000 frogs, you don't know which one to kiss 

Perhaps you will have to kiss 5000 times before turning into a princess 

Anyway, I will look for the one with red cheeks 

Congratulations, you are on your way to become a prince 

The downside is you have to bear with my nonsense


----------



## Missrapunzel

Félicitations Nil-the-crowned-Frogg !! 
On ne se croise pas tous les jours mais c'est difficile de te contredire : tu as si souvent raison!! 
Félicitations et à très bientôt!!


----------



## wildan1

_Ribbet, ribbet _wishes to you from all the way across the big frog pond, Nil!

I'm lifting my coffee cup (and later, a glass of wine!) to you!

Santé et à la relecture !


----------



## geve

nichec said:


> See, the problem is, with 5000 frogs, you don't know which one to kiss


Tout un programme en effet 
Je vais me contenter de te saluer d'un grand coup de chapeau bonnet si ça ne te dérange pas ! Un p'tit cadeau  (impossible de trouver une grenouillère à motifs grenouille, vous y croyez ?? Je vais monter un business moi...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> T[...] (impossible de trouver une grenouillère à motifs grenouille, vous y croyez ?? Je vais monter un business moi...)


Oh ! Voilà une riche idée pour les cadeaux de Noël manquants : une grenouillère pour adulte ! 
Merci Gève ! 

Ah, j'ai failli oublié : smouick à la grenouille toute rosissante !


----------



## hunternet

Mes félicitations Nil, dire que j'ai failli louper ce grand moment : 5000 posts ! ils fleurissent comme les nénuphars ma foi !

Encore bravo !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Missrapunzel said:


> c'est difficile de te contredire : tu as si souvent raison!!


Ah, mais cette phrase même vient de donner la preuve que c'est possible! 



nichec said:


> Congratulations, you are on your way to become a prince


Hopefuly not, so that the kisses can keep coming 



Cristina Moreno said:


> Félicitations cher Nil, et merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide que tu nous offres.
> Congratulations dear Nil and thanks a lot for all the help you provide us!


It's my own very selfish pleasure. That said, if I can please others on the way, it's even better. 



wildan1 said:


> I'm lifting my coffee cup (and later, a glass of wine!) to you!


Let's toast our mugs, then... You can have all the wine for yourself, enjoy!



geve said:


> Un p'tit cadeau (impossible de trouver une grenouillère à motifs grenouille, vous y croyez ?? Je vais monter un business moi... Fais-nous signe quand tu sera riche!)


C'est mignon, mais il y manque les sangles pour attacher les mains dans le dos... 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oh ! Voilà une riche idée pour les cadeaux de Noël manquants : une grenouillère pour adulte !


Ah, ça, ma bonne dame, c'est vrai qu'avec l'âge et les posts qui s'accumulent, le bavoir ne suffit plus...  (Et je suis sûr que mes bises sont plus baveuses que les tiennes, bien que je ne te fasse pas l'affront de te considérer comme une blanche colombe)



hunternet said:


> Mes félicitations Nil, dire que j'ai failli louper ce grand moment : 5000 posts ! ils fleurissent comme les nénuphars ma foi !


Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai la patte verte, mais question jardinage...


----------



## Suehil

Congratulations, Nil, on your five thousand fifty-somethingth post!  

Sue


----------



## Cintia&Martine

En effet, cela nous a échappé mais c'est qu'elle est très vive la grenouille
*FÉLICITATIONS !!!!!!!!

*​Bisous.
Martine


----------



## Maître Capello

Cintia&Martine said:


> En effet, cela nous a échappé mais c'est qu'elle est très vive la grenouille



Ce qui vous a échappé, c'est surtout qu'il existe déjà un autre fil pour fêter le 5000e message de Nil…  (Je vois qu'il n'y a pas qu'à moi que ça arrive… )

Quoi qu'il en soit, happy-schtroumpf-versaire, Nil… et bonne à nez année !


----------



## cropje_jnr

Eh oui me voici quatorze posts plus tard, venu te féliciter pour avoir passé la barre des 5000.

Congrats, and looking forward to your future, insightful contributions.


----------

